# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك سعود

## بيسان

بدء القبول بكلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك سعود


يبدأ القبول للفصل الدراسي الثاني بكلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك سعود يوم السبت الموافق 18/11/1427هـ، في برامج الدبلوم للطلاب والطالبات، وكذلك البرنامج الانتقالي للجامعة للطالبات. صرح بذلك عميد كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع الدكتور فهد بن ناصر الفهد، وأضاف بأن البرامج المتاحة بالكلية على النحو التالي:



المصــدر 



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## النغم انيني

مرسي على الاهتمام

----------


## بيسان

العفو خيتوو

هذا وااجبنا

زبالتوفيق

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا أختي بيسان على النقل الجميل للطلبة والطالبات هذا  الموضوع والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بيسان

شكرا لك اخي

والله يووفقك

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*بس دبلوم ما منها فايده*
*مشكووورة خييوه على النقل*

----------


## بيسان

لا خيتووو اذا جبت معدل 2 وفووق من 5

تصيري بكلريووس وتكملي على حسااب الحكومه

يعني على شطاره الوااحد وطموحه

وبالتوفيق

----------

